# I feel like I might never get a boyfriend?



## StarGirl2 (Jul 4, 2018)

Because of my level of ugly.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

Is there a question or some way you want others here to help?

I think perhaps the OP here doesn't quite understand the TAM forum.

I will offer this advice. You have posted several of these threads in which you berate yourself and mourn your current relationship status (or lack of). It really looks to me like you may be depressed. I don't mean this in an insulting manner, but you may wish to pursue local mental health options. You may find that very helpful, and more important to your overall status than focusing on whether or not you are currently partnered.


----------



## StarGirl2 (Jul 4, 2018)

Wolfman1968 said:


> Is there a question or some way you want others here to help?
> 
> I think perhaps the OP here doesn't quite understand the TAM forum.
> 
> I will offer this advice. You have posted several of these threads in which you berate yourself and mourn your current relationship status (or lack of). It really looks to me like you may be depressed. I don't mean this in an insulting manner, but you may wish to pursue local mental health options. You may find that very helpful, and more important to your overall status than focusing on whether or not you are currently partnered.



Yes I want a boyfriend but my level of ugly is keeping me from getting one.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

StarGirl2 said:


> Yes I want a boyfriend but my level of ugly is keeping me from getting one.



OK, well, that's not a question, it's more like a statement of your beliefs about yourself. 

The main way we can help is to dispel this false beliefs you have. 

THERE ARE OVER 7 BILLION PEOPLE ON THIS PLANET!! It's inconceivable that not even ONE guy out of the billions is going to click with you.

I think what you really needs is some counseling to help yourself with your self image and what I suspect to be, depression.

Look, for the sake of argument, just think of chick flicks and similar movies. Even the horribly scarred Phantom of the Opera was able to find love by finding someone who could look past it (and I refuse to believe that you are as unattractive as you are posting, anyway). Or all those movies where someone disfigured by burns or some other injury finds love with a blind person, or by a person who can see the "real beauty inside". My point is that even IF you were movie-drama level disfigured, love will find a way. And you are NOT movie-level disfigured, you just have a poor self-image. 

You need to start by seeing a counselor who can help you with your self-image and depression.


----------



## StarGirl2 (Jul 4, 2018)

Wolfman1968 said:


> StarGirl2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I want a boyfriend but my level of ugly is keeping me from getting one.
> ...


I want the guy I date to be able to see me.


----------



## Oceania (Jul 12, 2018)

Wolfman you're very brave engaging with Stargirl2 ... I'm going to jump off this thread before Skynet gets my number too!


----------



## StarGirl2 (Jul 4, 2018)

CmonDionne said:


> Wolfman you're very brave engaging with Stargirl2 ... I'm going to jump off this thread before Skynet gets my number too!




How is he brave.


----------



## Oceania (Jul 12, 2018)

I'm sorry I'm not in right now. If you'd like to leave your name and phone number I'll get back to you as soon as I can. Thank you for calling.


----------



## StarGirl2 (Jul 4, 2018)

CmonDionne said:


> I'm sorry I'm not in right now. If you'd like to leave your name and phone number I'll get back to you as soon as I can. Thank you for calling.


That's dangerus


----------



## Oceania (Jul 12, 2018)

The number you have called has been disconnected.


----------



## StarGirl2 (Jul 4, 2018)

CmonDionne said:


> The number you have called has been disconnected.





Why did you say that?


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

StarGirl2 said:


> Because of my level of ugly.


That seems an odd phrase. Do you have a question?


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

What the hell, I'll bite.

I agree with @Wolfman1968, and think that you should see a counsellor in your area. We tend to be our own worst critics, and I'm definitely not immune to that either. In fact, I've had a rather negative view of myself lately, and it can sometimes be a hard place to crawl out of. Sometimes, talking to a professional can help immensely though!

Now, you don't seem to have an actual question, but is there anything that we can help you out with?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I sure would be interesting to see a photo of you. I doubt you are anywhere as bad looking as you think you are.


----------



## guilty and regretful (Jul 23, 2018)

Seek out counseling and find love for yourself as you are is my suggestion. Many people here may see your posts as baiting, trolling, or narcissistic cries for attention. However, if you are truly dissatisfied with your looks the first thing you need to do is fall in love with you. The exterior doesn't matter and one day when you are comfortable with who you are and how you look, you will find someone to spend your life with. 

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

What have you done to meet people? Sometimes we need to be proactive.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

Many women have a lower opinion of their appearance than others do. It's also true that if you have a low opinion of yourself, that can be a bigger obstacle to meeting someone than your appearance. And, as others have said, causes problems in other parts of your life.

So I second the idea that you see a counsellor to work on your self esteem. Good luck.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

CmonDionne said:


> I'm sorry I'm not in right now. If you'd like to leave your name and phone number I'll get back to you as soon as I can. Thank you for calling.





CmonDionne said:


> The number you have called has been disconnected.


It sounds like you are taunting someone who came to us for help. That would be a disgusting reputation for this website to get.


----------



## Oceania (Jul 12, 2018)

I beg your pardon Spiny? I think you're overreacting if you honestly think a couple of comments are going to undermine this forum. Besides how can I be sure that you're not actually part of Skynet too? Enjoy your day


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

CmonDionne said:


> I beg your pardon Spiny? I think you're overreacting if you honestly think a couple of comments are going to undermine this forum. Besides how can I be sure that you're not actually part of Skynet too? Enjoy your day


Criticizing particular things someone posts can be constructive, but as far as I could see you were just taunting TS without stating any reason. If you meant something else or consider that constructive, please elaborate.

Many people feel vulnerable when they come here, and if they expect to be ridiculed simply for coming here a lot of them won't.

You're in no danger of ruining my day, but you might want to ask yourself what effect you're having on someone reaching for help w/ a difficult problem.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

Star, TAM can be an incredible resource but it only will help if you give the TAMers some info to work with. You've created several threads but have not provided much for us to help you with.

How old are you? Are you overweight, disfigured, or handicapped? Are you here in the States? Are you working? Help us, help you.

I've found that with 7 billion people on this blue marble we call home, there is a potential mate for everyone.


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

SpinyNorman said:


> Criticizing particular things someone posts can be constructive, but as far as I could see you were just taunting TS without stating any reason. If you meant something else or consider that constructive, please elaborate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pot calling the kettle black. You might want to question how you have responded to ones on here, you certainly don’t have a clean record.

The OP is known for short post and never comes back to really have any good exchange here. Crying wolf is certainly just that. I hope that the OP seeks counseling but it falls on deaf ears.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Stargirl,

You come here and post a statement like that, then you don't answer anyone's questions. I'm having a difficult time caring about you or taking you seriously. If you want to be taken seriously, then you have to interact with the people you are wanting attention from and keep interacting.

Is that the way you behave in real life too? If it is, then that may explain why you don't have a boyfriend.

Every day I see people I think look ugly and they have someone on their arm. There is someone for everyone if you have a personality and care about the other person enough to interact with them.

However all your posts are about you. You don't bother to answer people, you just throw out an absurd comment and then leave. I won't bother to post on any more threads of yours until you begin to interact with people. This is your one chance from me. If you don't respond to my and others' posts, consider yourself warned and blocked.


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

Araucaria said:


> Stargirl,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Maybe when school starts back up you will be less likely to do random nonsensical posts. I am in agreement with Araucaria.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm with Spiny. @Tomara, @Araucaria, you guys are being rude. Maybe this poor girl is socially awkward and can't type well. And lives somewhere that only gets internet reception for 10 minutes a day. Maybe she grew up in a telemarketing call center and it shaped her speech patterns. How is she ever going to get a date if when she walks up to a cute young man, all she can nervously mutter is "Why no man want date?" and runs away. Poor girl.


----------



## Oceania (Jul 12, 2018)

You may have a point Max. In future I shall consider leaving longer voicemails.


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

Post a picture.....we'll give you the honest poop.......


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

CmonDionne said:


> You may have a point Max. In future I shall consider leaving longer voicemails.


How do you spell that fax tone? EeeeeeeeaaaaaaaIIIIIIiiiiiiiiziziziziziiziziziziigrgrggrgrgrgrgEEEeeeeeee


----------



## Oceania (Jul 12, 2018)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

Tomara said:


> Pot calling the kettle black. You might want to question how you have responded to ones on here, you certainly don’t have a clean record.


 Did I ever taunt someone who made thread w/o telling them what I didn't like about their thread? If so, please post a link. If not, hardly pot calling kettle black.


> The OP is known for short post and never comes back to really have any good exchange here. Crying wolf is certainly just that. I hope that the OP seeks counseling but it falls on deaf ears.


And if someone had asked her to not make such short posts it would be constructive criticism which I said I don't object to.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

CmonDionne said:


> You may have a point Max. In future I shall consider leaving longer voicemails.


"If you'd like to make a call please hang up and try again...If you need help please dial your operator"


----------



## Oceania (Jul 12, 2018)

._. .._ _... .. _.._ _._. .._ _... . _.. :smile2:


----------

